# Supplementary Welfare Allowance and self-employed (consequences)



## queenlex (22 Mar 2012)

Could someone please tell me if someone was to go self-employed and failed as it were what are the consequences, i.e. from the basic eating and shelter point of view.  I hear people saying their businesses failed and they get nothing from the state are they really starving to death and ending up on the street??

Many thanks for any feedback,


Q


----------



## gipimann (22 Mar 2012)

Supplementary Welfare Allowance(SWA) is a means-tested scheme, based on the means at the time of application.  Having been self-employed is not of itself a bar to applying for SWA.

Self-employed people who are no longer in business may also qualify for Jobseeker's Allowance (also means-tested).   They do not qualify for Jobseeker's Benefit (PRSI-based) as the Class S contributions paid by the self-employed does not entitle a payee to Jobseeker's Benefit.

If there is another income in the household (e.g. person was employed or self-employed and is now unemployed,  partner/spouse in full time employment), the unemployed person may not qualify for Jobseeker's or SWA based on means.


----------



## queenlex (26 Mar 2012)

gipimann said:


> Supplementary Welfare Allowance(SWA) is a means-tested scheme, based on the means at the time of application. Having been self-employed is not of itself a bar to applying for SWA.
> 
> Self-employed people who are no longer in business may also qualify for Jobseeker's Allowance (also means-tested). They do not qualify for Jobseeker's Benefit (PRSI-based) as the Class S contributions paid by the self-employed does not entitle a payee to Jobseeker's Benefit.
> 
> If there is another income in the household (e.g. person was employed or self-employed and is now unemployed, partner/spouse in full time employment), the unemployed person may not qualify for Jobseeker's or SWA based on means.


 
Thats great thanks for replying gipimann, I suppose the bottom line for me is if renting and employed at the moment if I took a chance on going self-employed would I get enough help from the state in the event of that risk, i.e. going self-employed going wrong and failing, would I get some allowance to prevent myself starving to death basically and would I get some allowance to help with my rent.  

I dont want to live like a king if it fails or anything I just want to live a fulfilling life making sure I get the most satisfaction out of the work part of my life.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (26 Mar 2012)

Hi Queenlex,

also note that you do not have to shut down the business to apply for JSA - if the business is not making a level of profit equal to the rate of JSA you would be entitled to then you may be entitled to a top-up.

Best of luck in your business venture.


----------



## deco22 (14 Feb 2013)

I am self employed and out of work after hand surgery.Once this hand has recovered ,which can take up to a year I then have to have the same surgery on the other hand. I may well be unable to work for two years .Are there any social welfare payments  available. My wife works full time.


----------



## Time (14 Feb 2013)

You are unlikely to qualify for anything if your wife is in full time work.


----------



## deco22 (14 Feb 2013)

So after working for the last thirty four years I am now a NOTHING and will have to be a KEPT man. No independence.


----------

